# Documents to carry during initial entry to Australia after visa grant.



## submon (Jun 28, 2012)

Greetings friends!

We have one question regarding the documents to carry during the first initial entry to Australia. We have been granted 175 Visa couple of months back. We are planning to visit Australia for a week just to activate the 175 visa and we plan to make the final move later after a year. 

We also completed the Visa evidencing process from VFS Global and got the Visa stamped in our passports.

During the initial entry, are we expected to carry all original documents which are provided to CO as scanned documents? What are the list of documents we need to carry during the initial entry to Australia for PR activation? 

We would really appreciate any information or web links in this regard at the earliest.

Thank you so much!


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

U got the visa labeled....thats enough


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

I Dont think so u need to carry any documents for ur entry...Ur CO part is done but u may carry the documents as u might want to look for the employement outcomes..


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> U got the visa labeled....thats enough


In India, do they still give you these visa labels? I know as far as Philippines and Singapore goes, they no longer give you such and will instead just ask you to print a copy of your grant letter...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> In India, do they still give you these visa labels? I know as far as Philippines and Singapore goes, they no longer give you such and will instead just ask you to print a copy of your grant letter...


Visa label is recommended and will help a lot.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Even the visa label is not required. They just enter your passport details and see all your details on the screen. Which includes your visa and dependents etc. everything is very automated. When I entered the customs didn't even look at my visa label.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

naoto said:


> Even the visa label is not required. They just enter your passport details and see all your details on the screen. Which includes your visa and dependents etc. everything is very automated. When I entered the customs didn't even look at my visa label.


Correct.....it is not required but it is handy and can be presented to prove one's residency/visa status.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

submon said:


> Greetings friends!
> 
> We have one question regarding the documents to carry during the first initial entry to Australia. We have been granted 175 Visa couple of months back. We are planning to visit Australia for a week just to activate the 175 visa and we plan to make the final move later after a year.
> 
> ...


Carry Passport


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Carry Passport


CheekY!


----------



## submon (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your prompt response. And yes I will make sure I carry my passport


----------



## mrfhn (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all, regarding the same matter, i am supposed to make my initial entry next month (i have 176 PR), is there any forms i have to fill in the airport regarding what items i will be bringing later on (furniture, electronics, etc..) as i know when you migrate to Canada you have to fill such a form so they exempt you from the taxes on these items being a new migrant, please share your info regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

submon said:


> Greetings friends!
> 
> We have one question regarding the documents to carry during the first initial entry to Australia. We have been granted 175 Visa couple of months back. We are planning to visit Australia for a week just to activate the 175 visa and we plan to make the final move later after a year.
> 
> ...


Hi submon,

Did the VFS actually put the visa label on your passport. I had read that from 1st Oct 2012 India will have label free visas and even when many applicants insisted on getting the label stamped they did not even though the Aus government had said if the applicant chose to have a label stamped then he can but the processing would take time...

Please share your experience on this.

Thanks


----------

